# Urgent!! BSNL SIM NOT WORKING



## hrushij (Jul 1, 2008)

Hey friends I need your tricks urgently.
In Old sony ericssion phone BSNL SIM works fine.
BUT new gifted from london one wont do it..
It always sends a message when switched ON and after that message sending fail notice comes. And I can receive message on it BUT can't Send/Receive Calls....
Plz...I need it urgently..
Is there any unlocking facility to do this


----------



## New (Jul 1, 2008)

May be you need to change the message center code..


----------



## hrushij (Jul 1, 2008)

OK i'll try and reply it later.
But that was not the problem with the other one.!!

OK I think it is working...
Now I am getting error "Temporary Error Occurred" instead of "Message Sent Failed"
I think it may be the temp problem... right??
But why every time it sends a message on switching on? In other phones this is not the case..!!


----------



## nitansh (Jul 1, 2008)

I think you have BSNL old Sim. I too had this prob when i used the sim in my SE mobile. Try getting a new sim from BSNL office.......


----------



## hrushij (Jul 2, 2008)

I have just purchased it..!!
And I contacted customer care. they told me that they are going to solve that problem.
they have to confirm my mobile with their network. 
I think they will solve the problem.


----------

